# Brute rides rough



## profarm72 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey I'm new to the Brute 750 but quickly noticed how rough the ride was especially after I lifted it with 28" tires on 14 " wheels. 
Has anybody else noticed the ride to be that bad after lifting and what can I do to improve it, Shocks?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

turn ur shocks down and try un hookin ur rear sway bar that will soften up the rear some


----------



## profarm72 (Feb 27, 2010)

the shocks are down all the way in the front which is where most of my problem is. I have a bunch of bump steer in the front and I have to slow down quite a bit to go thru anything remotely rough looking because its like the front end just takes over and goes wherever it wants to.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I've read of a few people replacing the stock shocks with Elka shocks (sp?). They claim it improved ride quality and handling by a good bit but you will most likely loss a little GC.


----------



## profarm72 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have thought about the Elka's but I dont want to spend that kind of money not knowing for sure if it would help any. 
I wonder if I were to put the wide wheels and tires in the front, like I have on the back, if that would help any. or even some wheel spacers to give it a wider stance?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i think that would make it worse


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

I would say that would hurt it because then there is more to fight. and idk about for the brutes but i know on my race bikes, I paid over a grand for my elkas so for that i think i would have to suck it up and deal with a rough ride lol (my opinion)


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Check to be sure you have at least 0 to 3/16" toe in. Toe-out makes then wander all over and dart back and forth. Yeah...ELKAs are the answer for the ride. A guy I ride with has them..his rides like a Cadi. There are others that make good shocks too, but nothing beats Elka. A good set for the Brutes' about 2200. Yeah...that's whay I still have the stockers.


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

What kind of tires? The type of tire can make even a non lifted bike ride like a log wagon.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Have you checked your A arm bushings Mine went bad three days after I got it


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Are your tires at maximum air pressure? Try letting out a few pounds of pressure. It should help.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I have not tried it but i have heard that if use a set of front shocks from a grizzly 660 that they work very well.


----------



## OverTheHill (Feb 13, 2010)

Try a Steering Stabilizer/dampener for a YFZ450 - $120-$150. It will stop the bump steer. I have Works G-series shocks and the ride is much better. $479 per pair but I got mine on sale last December for $340. Watch for used.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Heavy lugged tires ride rough and if you got more than 5lbs in them you will be rattling yer teeth out of yer head. I put my mud lites on IF I know im goin muddin. If not i ride my 25" utility holeshots.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

this is why i want power steering to come out for these things, i'd buy it in a second. I've ridden the popo and a yami with it and if a person does alot of trail or woods riding it is the thing to have.


----------



## profarm72 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.
I am currently running 28" swamplites on 14" wheels and I have 4 pounds in the front tires just to soften the ride a bit.
I will have to look at the toe alignment, you might have something there. 
I am still going to put some wheel spacers on the front just to widen it out a bit and get back some that I lost from the lift, I dont know that this will help or hurt but I'm still going to try it anyway.
as for upgrading the shocks, well I'm seriously thinking about that too, anyone tried the fox piggybacks?


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

the spacers will make it harder to turn and cause it to grab ruts more and dart off. i put rear offset rims all around mine on just stock tires and noticed the difference in the harder steering.
i have spacers on my rhino and it did the same thing to it and had rear offset rims on my 500 foreman to make it wider and it made it alot harder to steer runnin outlaws.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I had swamp lights on my last bike and it was rough but I have a new 2010 brute with 2 inch extream and 28 mud lights and they are smother than my 27 swamp lights on a non lifted bike


----------

